# December POTM Nomination thread



## Corry (Dec 4, 2005)

Post your nominations for the December Photo of the Month here!  All shots must have been posted between December 1st and December 31st. Please do not post your own photos.  You can choose up to 3 photos that have been posted in the galleries.


----------



## Verbal (Dec 11, 2005)

By Fighttheheathens


----------



## Corry (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh yeah! Nominations! 

Bubba, by Kalee


----------



## Chiller (Dec 13, 2005)

The Myth, by Digital Matt....


----------



## woodsac (Dec 13, 2005)

Bald Eagle by Raymond J Barlow


----------



## JonK (Dec 13, 2005)

By Mathijs





a reflection by Kalee


----------



## jadin (Dec 13, 2005)

*Evolution by thebeginning :*


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 14, 2005)

1. "Black Sheep" - Woodsac


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 18, 2005)

2. 'I was going b&w..." - JonMikal


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow! Never saw that one before by JM.

Eric


----------



## woodsac (Dec 20, 2005)

Seasons Grievings by Chiller


----------



## Corry (Dec 20, 2005)

woodsac, AWESOME NOMINATION! I didn't see that in the main gallery!


----------



## Mansi (Dec 21, 2005)

"isolation" by JM :thumbup:


----------



## Mansi (Dec 21, 2005)

'in and out' by woodsac


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 21, 2005)

3. Self portrait, by _sleepy fire town_


----------



## charizzi (Dec 21, 2005)

By john3eblover


----------



## woodsac (Dec 22, 2005)

My final submission-


Gothic City by Terri


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 22, 2005)

by uberben in his snow day = photo day series


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 22, 2005)

Thebeginning


'can we unlock time?'


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 23, 2005)

Downy Woodpecker by Airic


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow, these are all awesome!


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 23, 2005)

My pic by Taralyn Romero. It really stands out for me.


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 24, 2005)

OK, my second nomination. This one by Woodsac






Eric


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 27, 2005)

London Eye, UK by Silverpenguin


----------



## Verbal (Dec 27, 2005)

By Mohit


----------



## NMLeakway (Dec 27, 2005)

By emayd


----------



## JonK (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey nate. good choice.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 27, 2005)

by emayd


----------



## Corry (Dec 27, 2005)

Need to know who it's by, Daniel.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 27, 2005)

whoops sorry never done this before.  Makes sense though.

it's by emayd


----------



## Corry (Dec 30, 2005)

Everyone has til Sunday night to put up your nominations! The poll with go up then! (if I forget, please yell at me via pm!  )


----------



## JonK (Dec 30, 2005)

Last one from me

*Thread: Digital Matt goes film*

*Title: black and white*


----------



## Corry (Jan 2, 2006)

Was too busy for this last night, so you have about 4-5 more hours for nominations...I'll set up voting when I get home from work!


----------

